# Painted interior dash trim



## osmond.mark (Nov 10, 2007)

I have been reading and looking at a lot of the posts and projects on this forum for a while and trying to gain some knowledge with the jetta. 
I decided that it was time for me to do some customizing to my car. Decided to paint the dash trim a silver color. I plan on doing the trim around the vents as well. How do the trim come off?
Let me know what you think, I really like it. Turned out better than expected.


----------



## egibbys (Jul 16, 2008)

Turned out great and looks awesome.


----------



## shgauar_jp (Mar 1, 2009)

how did you paint it? im interested in doing something like this myself. i gotta get all the rubber coating stuff off too


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (shgauar_jp)*

That looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## osmond.mark (Nov 10, 2007)

All I did was remove the rubber stuff, sand with 220 then 320, spray with adhesion promoter and then do the silver.
Few spots I was not happy with so I wet sanded with 600 grit and resprayed.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (osmond.mark)*

What color/paint did you used?
It looks great.


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (Old Windy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Windy* »_What color/paint did you used?
It looks great.

Second that, what sort of silver paint is that? I havn't been able to find any that bonds well with plastic...most are just automotive paints for metals..


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (ornithology)*

wow all noobs- just get 20th anni replica brushed alum- those look wack to me







but great paint job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## osmond.mark (Nov 10, 2007)

I had planned to get the 20th anni stuff but decided to go this route instead.
I used duplicolor adhesion promoter and krylon fusion silver paint. Should be readily available at most hardware stores.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

i painted the vw badges on my car krylon smoke gray and wanted to match the pull handles along with the center trim in the same color. does anyone think ill have any problems using a non plastic paint?


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (racin2redline)*

btw the 20th ae interior parts are $200+ and paint is $20 so dont hate and u can do it any color u want


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (racin2redline)*

not hatin... you got me schooled. iDK how to take those panels off... but i know how to MASK the UF out of them. I hope you scrubbed all the rubber stuff off cus thats gonna start to peel later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (stv1der)*

im attemping this right now...man, that center console was a B**** to get off.


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (snikfrits)*

I'm having two problems. 
1.







when I push this down, it just pops right out and wont stay...what should I do?
2.







I scratched the paint while putting this back on, so I tried sanding it and then re-spraying it while on the car. I sprayed too close because I was afraid of over-spray and it ran, so I blotted it off with a paper towel. What should I do? Wetsand? I've never wetsanded...whats the advantage over dry sanding? I'm so close to being done and I had this little mistake sooo much


----------



## shgauar_jp (Mar 1, 2009)

so i wanna know if anyone knows of an easy way to remove all the rubber stuff? and is there a diy to take the panels off? not really looking forward to breaking anything


----------



## fastgti01 (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (shgauar_jp)*

They look pretty good. I soaked my parts in Simple Green and the rubber stuff came off very easily with my fingernail and a green sponge. I painted mine a bright metallic siver from Advance Auto that damn near matched Reflex Silver, but I used Rustomleum primer first. I also clearcoated mine. The biggest bitch to mask off was the single DIN pocket. I didn't get a drop of spray on the felt. I also painted the section around my shift boot , but only the inlayed part. I'll take some pics of mine to see. 
Taking the whole cage out is aPITA for damn sure. My stereo and a/c controls sat on top of each other for almost a week. I pulled all the console trim out. Also to compliment the center console I pulled the door grabs off and painted them too. I totally gave new life to my interior. Most of my friends thought they were professionally done and can't believe it when I say I rattle canned them. 


_Modified by fastgti01 at 8:37 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## shgauar_jp (Mar 1, 2009)

sounds simple enough. i think i want mine black cause the handles and stuff are gray. and i just want the other parts where the rubber has been peeled off to look better. looks like its gonna be a bitch but i cant wait to get goin on it


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (snikfrits)*

Hey, to install the chrome trim panel, it has to be pushed down onto four clips, two on each side, but, I did that before I installed the console around it. You can pop that section of the console without moving the rear section (cup holders), but, putting it back just takes a little finesse, I used a nice spatula to persuade the sides forward and behind the mid console, not really hard at all, Good luck, Isa
By the way, I painted the chrome part satin black, came out really nice. I sanded with emery cloth, again very carefully and evenly and just painted with Krylon, no primer. I also did the lever release button, and shifter collar under the soft part of the shifter.


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (snikfrits)*

ps, as far as the little boo boo on the dash panel, I would just take it off and sand it with 200 and respray, Wet sanding is more for if you want to even out orange peel or just smoothing out clear coat before buffing, or to lessen the amount of paint removed.
Hopes this make sense to you.
....and I'm sure you know this now, slow down and be gentle when removing or installing trim, good luck, isa


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (snikfrits)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snikfrits* »_I'm having two problems. 
1.







when I push this down, it just pops right out and wont stay...what should I do?
2.







I scratched the paint while putting this back on, so I tried sanding it and then re-spraying it while on the car. I sprayed too close because I was afraid of over-spray and it ran, so I blotted it off with a paper towel. What should I do? Wetsand? I've never wetsanded...whats the advantage over dry sanding? I'm so close to being done and I had this little mistake sooo much










You should remove it then sand it just lighty and respray. If taking it out is not an option just wet-sand it in place and use a extremyly fine hobby brush and some good old patience. Just make sure to lighty apply the paint one section at a time.


----------

